# saddle height



## Bhothak (Jun 4, 2012)

im looking for a correct saddle height. 
my inseam: 85.5cm
current saddle to BB center: 78cm
im using a 175mm crankarm.

im wondering how do you count the distance from saddle to BB center , from you inseam?
is my current saddle to BB center too high for me?

thanks


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

I also have a ~85cm inseam, running about 77cm BB-saddle with 172mm crankarms. Heard of others more or less the same. By no means am I following any ideal fit method or principle. I just went for preference by feel. If I go lower the stroke gets sloppy for me.

The (or at least "my") BB-to-saddle measure measurement is from the center of the BB (or spindle since the cranks may be on) up to the preferred position on the saddle. Inseam measurement is crotch to bottom of ankle.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

There is no easy way to say if a saddle height is correct based on inseam. Too many variables, one of the largest being the shoe/pedal combination. For example, a dedicated Speedplay-specific shoe with Speedplay pedal might yield a stack height difference of more than 10mm compared to a thicker sole shoe and say, Look Keo pedals. This would all have to be factored into setting the saddle height.

Also, saddle construction and shape plays a role. A flat saddle like a Fizik Antares will effectively feel lower than a very concave saddle like a Fizik Aliante, if one sets the BB to saddle height the same in the middle of the saddle.

Finally, an individual's flexiblity, pedaling style (toe down or flat) and cleat position fore-aft play a role in saddle height. The best thing you can do is get it close by initial feel and make small adjustments on the order of 2-3 mm. Having an experienced rider watch you ride may also help in assessing if your saddle is too high or low. Also there are general pain signs of extreme problems, pain behind the knee is often from the saddle being too high and pain on the patellar tendon below the kneecap is often a sign of a saddle being too low. Distinct pain and/or numbness in the crotch can also be a sign of a saddle that is too high.

Again, the most important thing is to make small changes and not to ride too hard or too long until you have adapted to the change.

(FWIW, my inseam floor to crotch is 86.8 cm and my saddle height is 75.8 cm with 175 mm cranks using Sidi Genius 6.6 shoes and Time RXS Carbon pedals)


----------



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

My inseam is 84 and my saddle height is 74/75 with 172.5 cranks


----------



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

Bhothak said:


> im looking for a correct saddle height.
> my inseam: 85.5cm
> current saddle to BB center: 78cm
> im using a 175mm crankarm.
> ...


I would say yes it is too high, It would be too high for me, not much though. You might be different. I might be perfect for you.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Bhothak said:


> is my current saddle to BB center too high for me?


Based on an average derived from statistics, it's much too high for you. The statistical average for experienced recreational riders is cycling inseam (pubic bone-to-floor) minus 10 cm. That would put you at a saddle height of 75.5 cm.

But the trouble with this is that it is only a statistical average, and probably one taken from not all that many riders. So there is a possibility that 78.0 cm it is right for you. Some signs of excessive seat height are left-right discrepancy problems, inability to bring the foot through bottom dead center of the crank circle without a jerking motion, constant saddle discomfort, and a diminishing of peak power.


----------



## Bhothak (Jun 4, 2012)

I feel more comfortable at the moment with 1cm lower (77cm to bb center) then the previous set up. Especially on the saddle. Much more comfort and doesnt have any numbness as before with the 78cm set up.

I guess i might stay with this set up for 2-3 weeks and see how it goes.


----------



## zizi (Dec 25, 2011)

My inseam is 88 cm, while BB to saddle is 75 cm and it works just fine for me...


----------



## PKS123 (Aug 3, 2012)

*Question*

I have a question (don't have enough posts to start a thread)... So I just bought a new 2011 Tarmac Elite Apex... bike feels great and was professionally fitted... however my back hurts when i ride, also I usually am at the front of the seat not the middle which hurts my groin area a bit. I think its not the fitting that is the problem just that I am not use a proper road bike's geometry. For instance when i took spin classes I would have the handlebar all the way up possible even above the seat to limit lower back pain. Do you think I should move the seat forward a little bit to help me sit in the middle of the seat and not be stretched out as much? I think the seat height is perfect as far as my leg and knee position. Basically I think the fitting was perfect for the average rider but I am much more inflexible than most and also the Tarmac is a fairly aggressive bike as far as geometry so I need to make custom adjustments (I just do not which ones). Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated! NEVERMIND this was my 5th post so I started my own thread with the same question...


----------

